# Was war euer größter Fisch?



## cem71 (8. Mai 2009)

hallo liebe Bordies,

Welcher Fisch war der größte den ihr gefangen habt?

also meine größter Fisch war ein Karpfen mit 75cm länge und 8 kg
Den hab ich am RMD- Kanal in Nürnberg gefangen


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Meiner war ein Marlin. Gewicht und Größe unbekannt.

Täckel: DrillSimulator

Fangort: Angelmesse Duisburg

Fangtag: 10.Januar


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Der hier,





120 cm hatte die Gute.


----------



## flexxxone (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

moin,

meiner war ein Wels 110cm und genau 10kg
dann ein 8kg Karpfen und ein 90er Esox

aber es liegen ja noch ein paar Jahre vor mir |rolleyes

gruß
flexxx


----------



## esoxhunter09 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

64er Esox 2kg und 44er Brasse 1kg


----------



## chris0986 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

moin moin mein grösster war ein Karpfen mit 76cm länge und 8,3kg gewicht.:vik:

Gefangen im Vereins-Gewässer in Tornesch


Gruß chris


----------



## Gizi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Moin, mein größter Fisch war ein Aal von 102 cm. 
Elbe seiten Kanal


----------



## martin31282 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Meiner war ein 114 cm Hecht


----------



## hamburger67 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

meiner nen wels von 34 kg


----------



## Toarm (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Meiner war ein Schwedenhecht von 96 cm...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Ein Rhein-Waller mit 2,22 m und ca. 135 Pfd.


----------



## schadstoff (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

96er esox ......konnte den Meter leider immer noch nicht knacken


----------



## wombel23 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

wels 123cm lang und 22 pfd 320 gr schwer mit 13 jahren danach kam nicht wildes mehr .wird langsam mal wieder zeit.


----------



## schadstoff (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



wombel23 schrieb:


> wels 123cm lang und 22 pfd 320 gr schwer mit 13 jahren danach kam nicht wildes mehr .wird langsam mal wieder zeit.




o0 16 jahre ! du armer


----------



## carp hunter 007 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

moin moin!!!

mein größter war ein spiegler von 56 pfd 103 m und ein esox von 36 pfd 123 m


----------



## Der Pate (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Nabend,
 mein längster Fisch war ein 90er Hecht 4,8 kg aus dem Diemelsee in Hessen und mein schwerster Fisch war ein Schuppenkarpfen von 87cm und 15kg aus dem Faaker See in Kärnten/Österreich...

Und ich hoffe das bald mal wieder nennenswerte Fische folgen...:vik:


----------



## Fallensteller (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Ich hatte das Glück in einem Dänemarkurlaub eine Meerforelle mit 86 cm und 16 Pfd am die Rute zu bekommen. Ein Erlebnis der Extraklasse.


----------



## BigGamer (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



Der Pate schrieb:


> mein längster Fisch war ein 90er Hecht 4,8 kg aus dem Diemelsee in Hessen


 
wo genau hast du den erwischt? *luk*


----------



## Tobi94 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Barsch von 34cm^^ in der Spree


----------



## onze (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

nen zander, 97cm, 7,5kg


----------



## Micha:R (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

meiner warn  73 er gras carp  auf schwimmbrot   aber wie schwer der war  weiß ich  heute nit mehr


----------



## Mischpaper (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

mein längster war ein hecht von 1.10 und 20 pfund
und mein schwerster ein schuppi mit knappen 30 pfund


----------



## skally (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Mein größer und schönster Fisch war nen Heilbutt von 137cm 2002 in Norge. Gewicht kann ich leider nicht sagen da wir keine Waage dabei hatten. Der Drill hat ne gute Stunde gedauert da wir keine Harpune oder andere Landungshilfsmittel dabei hatten. 

Wenn ich das Bild von dem irgendwie auf Pc bekomme stell ich es mal rein. 

Lg


----------



## zander0909 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Mein gröster fisch war ein Stör mit 1,57m


----------



## pfaffdaddy (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Nabend, 
dann will ich auch mal:
Salzwasser: Dorsch 75 cm 4,5 Kg
Süßwasser: Brasse ?? cm 2 Kg
Etwas größeres konnte ich bisher noch nicht landen :c aber im Grunde auch egal, Spaß macht es dennoch |supergri

Gruß, Volker


----------



## Der Pate (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

@ BigGamer..
den hecht hab ich beim bootsverleih koch gefangen direkt am anlegeplatz für die fähre. war glaube so im august...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Waller von 1,40m nicht gewogen!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hecht von 1,07m und 9 Kg Gewicht..aber ich hoffe mal das ich sowohl Länge als auch Gewicht dieses Jahr mit einem Waller knacken werde..das richtige Gewässer habe ich ja jetzt parat


----------



## BigGamer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

thx @der Pate


----------



## stanleyclan (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

bin zwar nicht ich aber mein Opa lebt auf einem Boot auf Gran Canaria und hat letzens einen Blue Marlin gefangen =) 2,00m echt nicht schelcht das teil...weiß aber nciht wie schwer sagt er mir bestimmt noch =)


----------



## locotus (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Mein beiden größten Fische bisher waren ein 89er Spiegler mit 23 Pfund, genau eine Woche nach diesem konnte ich eine 92er Esox mit knapp 10 Pfund landen. In der Woche dazwischen hab ich dann noch meine erste Bachforelle mit 45 cm fangen können. Die bisher geilste Angelwoche meines Lebens.


----------



## flexxxone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



carp hunter 007 schrieb:


> moin moin!!!
> 
> mein größter war ein spiegler von 56 pfd 103 m und ein esox von 36 pfd 123 m



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

103m Spiegel und 123m Esox |uhoh:

da brauchst aber nen langen und tiefen Kescher :q:q:q

servus 
flexxx


----------



## michi2244 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Da ich ja erst seit diesem Jahr den Angelschein besitze habe ich noch nicht so große Erfolge erzielen können bis auf einen Hecht mit 62cm und 6 Pfund und zwei Schuppis mit 46cm und 4 Pfund.
Ich hoffen das sich das aber bald ändert.


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Wels 94 cm und 9 Kilo,
Aal 92 cm und 1,5 Kilo

Angle aber dafür immer schön brav am Hausgewässer, wegen einem großen Fisch extra nach Spanien fahren oder so, dass mach ich erst wenn ich Rentner bin.


----------



## Bellyboater (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Mein größter Fisch war ein Hecht mit 103cm und einem Gewicht von 9kg. Den habe ich mit 14 gefangen.


----------



## mlkzander (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

walli 2,25m ebro
einen solchen walli in spanien zu fangen ist aber auch lange 
nicht so schwer zu fangen, wie einige fische die ihr in heimischen 
gewässern gefangen habt -respekt-

aber der drill ist unbezahlbar


----------



## Fletscher (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hab dieses Jahr nen schönen Waller gefangen, war 1,90m lang.
Sehr schönes Tier und sehr geiler Drill. Ohne Boot hätte ich den wahrscheinlich nie rausbekommen, hatte sich an einer Flußkante festgesetzt.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Moin,  


               Hecht:1,10m


grüße aus Nordeutschland


----------



## bacalo (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



onze schrieb:


> nen zander, 97cm, 7,5kg



Interessant.



Der größte Fisch bleibt der, den man nicht landen konnte|evil:.


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Vor 2 Wochen: Meine persönliche Rekord-Bachforelle mit 53 cm


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Also mein größer Fisch war ein *Karpfen mit 1m und 35 Pfund#6*

Sry das er auf dem Boden liegt aber bis die Kamera bereit war war er mir zu schwer geworden 






:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Ama (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

mein größter hecht war 87cm in Schweden
hier war der größte nur 66cm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Karpfen 86cm 23Pfund
Hecht   82cm  Gewicht?^^
Barsch  51cm  Gewicht?^^

Der Barsch war für mich das Highlite Schlechthin,leider als Kind gefangen und ohne Waage!Schöne Fische bei den Anderen!


----------



## yassin (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Karpfen 90cm 32pfund  und Graskarpfen mit 92cm, Gewicht ist unbekannt (leider) der war schön fett, tippe so auf 24 pfund


----------



## daci7 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

hecht: 1,18 m, (keine ahnung wie schwer, war in russland inner pampa)
lachs: 1,12 m, (s.o.)
blauhai: 2,35 m, vor irland gefangen, aber nicht gewogen

in deutschland war ich bis jetz lang nicht so erfolgreich


----------



## woddi84 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

servus meiner war ein zander 81 cm 5kg


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hecht. 1,20m 7,5 kg


----------



## Finne 23 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hallo!

Mein längster war ein Hecht von 1,12m mit 20 Pfund. Der schwerste ein Hecht von 24 Pfund mit 1,10m !

Petri Heil und strammes Seil


----------



## Korki (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Ein Aal von 99cm und 3,7 Pfund


----------



## carphunter1693 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

meiner war ein stör von 1,20 meter =)


----------



## Wattwurm62 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Nen 42 Pfd, 82cm Spiegler


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hechtdame, 110 cm und 13 kg, gefangen in der TSP Spremberg


----------



## spin89 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Mein grösster Fisch im Süsswasser war eine richtig schön fette Hechtdame von 102cm diesen Monat gefangen#h


----------



## Meteraal (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

jetzt kommt ma was ganz anderes: Lumb aus Norwegen mit 10,5 kg!!!! und genau 100 cm!!!!!!


----------



## Held des Angelns (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

meiner war 106 mamor 75 karpfen 80 hecht 80 aal 53 barsch 68 döbel 60 wels
                  42 kg           9 kg        4.5 kg    ---    ----        ----      -----


----------



## KarfpenAndy (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hecht 1,05m   Gewicht ka
Brasse 34cm   ....
Barsch 27cm   ......
Karpfen 15Pf  länge ka
Zander 63cm    Gewicht ka


----------



## 48er-döbel (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

meiner ein spiegler 62 cm und 11 pf   gefangen im bach (bis zu 90 cm tief) xD


----------



## voller stiffel (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

barsch 52,auf einen grossen rotaugenkopf
das fressvieh lol


----------



## fjordsepp (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Dorsch 50pfd gefangen im Lyngenfjord

Der auf dem Benutzerbild hat 37pfd


----------



## Cyprinide83 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Mein Größter Fisch war ei Zander von 98cm und 21 Pfund


----------



## Tonra (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hab im Urlaub in Venezuela Piranias im Orinoco gefangen (siehe Profilbild).
Ist mit 20cm zwar nichts großes aber die Dinger sind sau bissig und können ein richtig verletzen.
Gruß Tonra#h


----------



## alexbmw320 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

meiner war ein WELS 152cm mit 30kg in der MOSEL


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Rapfen, ca. 72cm


----------



## CarpChilla (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

sers 
mein größschda wa en karpfen von 70 cm und 18 pfd


----------



## Benny96 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

83cm großer dorsch


----------



## Prinzchen (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Wels, 164 cm. Gefangen auf Wurmbündel und Fischfetzen.


----------



## @LEX38 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

mein größter war ein 80 cm langer und 38 pfund schwerer two tone


----------



## L!mmerikkx (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Ich weiß nicht genau was mein größter Fisch war, ich spekuliere zwischen 2 Fischen.
1. Esox: 93 cm Gewicht: ???
2. Spiegler 42 pfd. Und nun kommmt der Punkt, ich habe ihn nur gewogen aber nicht gemessen. Er könnte aber dem Esox konkurenz machen, aber genau weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was soll das für ein Fisch sein - habe noch nie was davon gehört und google fand auch nichts#d


 
Das ist der Name des größten britischen Spiegelkarpfens.
Er schwimmt im Conningbrook Lake.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

bisher ne 91er Meerforelle mit 8.9 kg
warte immer noch drauf den 1m oder die 10kg zu knacken ... |uhoh:


----------



## BALENO@SW (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Also meine bis jetzt größten fische...


karpfen 22,9kg
Waller 1,96 47,?? kg
Aal 1,01m beim Karpfenangeln auf Scopex Boilie
barsch 46cm
Hecht 1,14m
zander 86cm


cheersn Òi


----------



## Shimano Angler (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Forelle 65cm 3kg
Karpfen 53cm 3,6 kg
Wels 2,5 kg


----------



## jerkfreak (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Die richtigen Klopfer fehlen auch mir leider noch...!

Größter und schwerster war ein Walli mit 1,65m und 70Pfd
Andere "besondere" Fische waren noch ein 1,18m Stör 
und natürlich der 99cm PB-Hecht mit gut 18Pfd an meinem Geb letztes Jahr...! (ja, auch mir fehlt der Meter leiter noch... )


----------



## fantazia (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mit 80cm und 38 Pfund für britische Verhältnisse recht mickrig, wenn der größte sein soll......


TwoTone sagt man auch allgemein zu Karpfen mit 2 Farbtönen.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_HkwC4nZAXFo/SiObX4NQDwI/AAAAAAAAAgo/ICtkTw4zr6k/s320/16,4+two+tone.JPG

http://www.karpfen04.de/assets/images/23_karpfenangeln_mirror_carp_two_tone_07.jpg


----------



## mlkzander (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

grad vor 5 wochen nen spanischen rekordfisch von 2,55m 
es gab kurz vorher nur noch einen der grösser war mit 2,57





die anderen beiden sind 2,40 2,36


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

DES sin mal richtige Bullen, alter Falter...!!! 

(von dem 2,57er hab ich auch gehört, is ja a noch net soo lang her, wo der gefangen wurde. War aber glaub ich von nem Spanier gefangen, wenn ich mich net täusch, oder!?)


----------



## mlkzander (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> DES sin mal richtige Bullen, alter Falter...!!!
> 
> (von dem 2,57er hab ich auch gehört, is ja a noch net soo lang her, wo der gefangen wurde. War aber glaub ich von nem Spanier gefangen, wenn ich mich net täusch, oder!?)



es war nen franzos
grad ne woche vor mir


----------



## Angel-Profi (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Der hier,
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Mit was hast du den Bracht Kerl gefangen
und wo |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Dorsch Lofoten / Â 
August 2007
124 cm bei 17 kg (ausgeblutet)
Köder: Giant JigHead 400g 
Drillzeit 20 min. aus 60 m Tiefe

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/1979/124cm17kg.jpg


----------



## carpmaster 2000 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

moin moin, 

meiner war ein Graskarpen mit 88cm und 9,1kg (Vereinsgewässer) und 
eine brasse mit 3,6kg (Gewässer: Main)


----------



## grasfisch (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/attach/jpg.gif   42Pfd,knapper meter #6


----------



## angelsüchto (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Nabend.
mein grösster fisch war ein 55er zander und eine 50er  forelle,
bald wird aber hoffentlich auch ein hecht folgen!


----------



## bobbl (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

97cm Hecht.
Letzten Sonntag gefangen. *_*


----------



## Twisterman (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Mein längster Fisch war ein 93er Zander und der längste Hecht war 88cm lang, beim Wels blieb ich bisher bei ebenfalls 93cm kleben.
Ich hoffe bald die Metermarke zu knacken, wenn nicht ist mal ein Boddenbesuch bald fällig.:q


----------



## valentinoxy (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

meine grösten fische waren ein wels von 25kg, ein kanadischer stör von 21kgund ein amur von 16 kg 
das einzig komische war, der stör biss auf ein banana boilie beim karpfenfischen!!!


----------



## -boos- (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

mein groester war eine  forelle 
89cm
und 12,6kg


----------



## Harzflo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Also bis jetzt war es ein Saibling 55cm und 2kg


----------



## Räuberspinner (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Bis letztes Wochenende war mein größter Fisch ein Hecht mit 97 cm und 7,8 kg.
Seit Sonntag ist es ein Hecht mit 114 cm und 9 kg ( bei ganz leerem Magen.)
Gefangen an einem ehemaligen Rheinhafen.


----------



## Bulldogge08 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

RF: 59cm 2,7kg
Hecht: 73cm 7,2kg
Aal:66cm 1,5kg
Karpfen:68cm 13,1kg
Rotauge:52cm 1,3kg


----------



## Schulle01 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Wels 175 cm, 38 Kilo
Meerforelle 103 cm, 11Kilo
Hecht 99 cm, 10,5 Kilo
Heilbutt 118 cm 15 Kilo
Marlin und Sailfisch nur geschätzt und released somit hier nicht geeignet.


----------



## karpfen2000 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Wels - 1.64m  
Karpfen- 34 pfund 
Hecht -97cm
Zander- 88cm
Forelle -77 cm
Aal- 97cm


----------



## Pikesniper (3. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hecht ca.116cm
Zander 98 cm
Barsch 49cm


----------



## nichtsfaenger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Meine waren diese 2 Hechte von diesen Jahr.
1,17m - 22,6 Pfd
1,28m - 25,6 Pfd


----------



## Ossifischer (4. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



nichtsfaenger schrieb:


> Meine waren diese 2 Hechte von diesen Jahr.
> 1,17m - 22,6 Pfd
> 1,28m - 25,6 Pfd



das sind ja geile Fische ,darf man fragen wo du die gefangen hast?


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Aal 92cm
Hecht 87cm
Zander 84cm 
Dorsch 74cm
Mefo 53cm


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hier mal ein kleines Update meiner Personal Best.
Da hat sich 2009 einiges getan. :vik:






Hecht 120 cm Gefangen am 09.07.2008​ 




Zander 98 cm Gefangen am 13.10.2009​ 




Barsch 50 cm Gefangen am 14.08.2009




Rapfen 84 cm Gefangen am 14.10.2009​


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hecht: 25 Pfund; 2008 (Avatarbild)
Königslachs: 2009 ca 140 cm (der auf dem Foto im Album war kleiner, älter und "kraftloser", dafür aber noch zum Hochheben)


----------



## nichtsfaenger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



Ossifischer schrieb:


> das sind ja geile Fische ,darf man fragen wo du die gefangen hast?


Hallo Ossifischer.
Die Hechte habe ich in der Listertalsperre im Sauerland bei Olpe gefangen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## thor1988bzbg (5. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

also es gab schon einiges großes aber der schönste von mir war eine quappe 74 cm und hatte knapp 7,5 kg!


----------



## Blinker Borsti (5. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

hecht:84cm 4kg

seibling:62cm 3kg 

Bachforelle:1.9 kg die grösse habe ich leider nich mehr im kopf:c


----------



## MOORLA (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

moin leute,

in meiner sig seht ihr meine größten fänge bisher ;-)

wünsche euch allen dicke fische!

lg
alex


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hallo zusammen hier mal meine vorerst größten:
Wels 113cm 9kg
Hecht 102cm 9kg
Zander 81 cm.3.5kg
Barsch 42cm ?kg
Rapfen 78cm ?kg
Karpfen 88cm 9.5kg
Aal 95 cm ? kg
Die bilder dazu gibts bei Interesse hier 
Gruß Wutz.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1327


----------



## bladecx2 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

barsch:
28 cm  
wir nächste saison allerdings getoppt (hoffendlich)

hecht:
114 cm
(zufall, bei einem experiment gebissen)

rotfeder:
32 cm
beifang bei barschangeln

Renke-maräne-felche:
68 cm
genialer drill. gegen den drill kann der 114cm esox einpacken

regenbogenforelle:
35 cm
beim spinnen auf barsch gefangen

das wars glaub


----------



## Dennis.H (14. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Moin Moin meine waren 6,5 kg siegelkarpfen , 5,5 kg Regenbogenforelle und ein 4 kg Saibling! 

mfg dennis.h


----------



## Hendreich (15. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Seeteufel 115 cm, 15 kg
Dorsch 100+ ,  ? kg
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Udo561 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hi,
ihr glücklichen ;-))

Ich hatte bisher noch nie das Vergnügen einen Fisch über 100 cm zu fangen .
Aber viele Hechte und auch Zander lagen schon über 90 cm.
Größter Zander 98 cm 
Größter Hecht  96 cm
Größter Barsch 46 cm 

Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Burt (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Mein größter war ein Stör mit 1,56 m. 
Das war bzw. ist ein wunderbarer Fisch! (der schwimmt noch hoff ich) 

Ansonsten noch zwei Hailbut von denen ich leider keine Maße habe, die aber auf jeden Fall 1,+? waren.

Hechte jedes Jahr, nur leider noch keinen metrigen. Aber auch hier einen stolzen mit 98 cm.


----------



## Kampflaus (17. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Moin

Mein längster Fisch war ein Hecht mit 90cm und mein schwerster war ein Karpfen mit 11Kg.
Sonst hab ich nur bei Barschen und Rapfen wirklich kapitale Fische gehabt. Rapfen mehrere über 70cm und einer mit 76cm!!  Bei den Barschen lag mein Bester mit 52cm und auch viele knapp darunter.

Der Rest liegt im Mittelmaß. Aal 70cm, Dorsch 75cm, Forelle 62cm, Zander 74 cm


----------



## ado (20. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Hallo,

mein bisher größter Fisch war ein weißer Amur mit 112cm und 44 Pfund. Ein Hammerfisch mit super Drill.

Mit den Hechten bin ich knapp unter der Meter marke. Zander bei 90.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



Bulldogge08 schrieb:


> Hecht: 73cm 7,2kg
> Aal:66cm 1,5kg


 

Hat der Hecht eine Hantelscheibe verschluckt?
|bigeyes
Und der Aal? War es vielleicht ein Conger?
|kopfkrat


----------



## bennson (20. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

blacktip hai von ca 1,2m auf 8er haken  =)


----------



## eifelfreak (20. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

meine größten waren ein zander von 90cm und 5 kg
und einen barsch von 50 cm mit 1,9 kg


----------



## angelmarkus (22. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

mein größter war eine hechtdame von 72cm und 2,9kg und ein brassen von 54cm und ungefähr 2 kg :vik:


----------



## Tauwürmer (22. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Mein größter Barsch war ca. 20 - 30 cm lang, gefangen in Ungarn,
nicht der größte, geschmeckt hat er trotzdem


----------



## carp 1986 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

meiner war ein stör von 140 40 kg


----------



## Taskin (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

mein größter: spiegler mit 88cm und 32pf


----------



## HD1 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Regenbogen 53cm
Bachforelle 45cm
Barsch 43cm
Äsche 50cm
Plötze 42cm
Hecht 91cm
Zander 97cm
Problemfische sind Aal 50cm Wels 60cm sowie Karpfen 62cm


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

96er Zander und natürlich released


----------



## Bream_Ol (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> und natürlich released



Das war aber nicht gefragt... |kopfkrat Musst Du mit Straftaten prahlen ? Wenn Dir der Zander aus der Hand gerutscht ist...... kannst Du nichts dafür.... 

*Hier lesen auch uns nicht wohlgesonnene mit!*


----------



## maxe-hh (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

hmmm die ganz grossen wollen mir irgendwie nich ans band 
barsch, 44cm
hecht, 68cm
zander, 70cm

das waren die grössten bis jetzt.
aber, man will ja nich meckern.


----------



## roldiii (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

78er Zander


----------



## Lenoc (28. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

in Leng von 113cm


----------



## Fury87 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Der hier Wels 1,30m


----------



## Knispel (28. November 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Ist das nicht alles eine Sache der Art ?

Ist eine Plötze von 2,1 kg klein ?
Ist ein Karpfen von 15 kg groß ?

alles ist relativ.

Mein größter Fisch war jedenfalls, von der Art her, ein Kaulbarsch aus der Weser mit einer Länge von sage und schreibe 23 cm ( gefangen 1978 ). Ich fische seit rund 50 Jahren, aber soetwas habe ich noch nie wieder gesehen.


----------



## CarpChilla (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Meiner war 

Schuppenkarpfe 43 pfd


----------



## patti674 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



Bream_Ol schrieb:


> Das war aber nicht gefragt... |kopfkrat Musst Du mit Straftaten prahlen ? Wenn Dir der Zander aus der Hand gerutscht ist...... kannst Du nichts dafür....
> 
> *Hier lesen auch uns nicht wohlgesonnene mit!*




in Deutschland ist relase erlaubt soweit ich weiß auserdem ist nichts dabei wenn der Harken ihn nicht weiter verletzt hat und er nich iwie anders verletzt ist.....


----------



## BarschDanni (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Moin!
Mein grössten Fisch habe ich in der Ruhr gefangen und es war: Eine Brasse von 4 Kg


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ist das nicht alles eine Sache der Art ?


 
OT an
Nee, isses nicht. Der TE schreibt ja ausdrücklich "Was war Euer *größter Fisch*" und nicht "Was war Euer größter Fisch bezogen auf eine bestimmte Art".
OTaus

Aber ein Kaulbarsch mit 23 cm (!|bigeyes!), das iss´n Apparat! Gibt es da zufällig vielleicht noch ein Lichtbild von? 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Selenter Angler (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Moin!

Meine größten Fische:

Hecht: 115 cm, 24 Pfund
Karpfen: 89 cm, 22 Pfund
Barsch: 51,5 cm, 4,5 Pfund

Gruß Lasse


----------



## ilexprofi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Also meiner war 1.04 und wird hecht genant und zwar mit wobbler


----------



## Jan2 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

ich hab zu bieten:

Leng: 1,33m, ca. 16kg
Dorsch: 1,17   ca. 14kg
Seelachs: 1,04 ca. 10kg
Meerforelle: 85cm

alle auf einer Tour nach Norge.... man war das ne goile Fahrt:vik:


----------



## Pauli1990 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was war euer größter Fisch?*

Meiner war ein Hecht mit 87cm und 12,5 Pfund hatte ich vor 2 Wochen erst gefangen


----------

